# haircut



## adokhan (Oct 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place for women's haircuts...English speaking is a must!! Preferable in Maadi... The last haircut I got was just awful...don't want to go through that again!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol I shouldn't laugh at your terrible cut but it reminds me of when I was first here.
My driver took me to a hairdresser and I got my cut, it was a short back and side I looked like the caricature of a butch lesbian. My boss s******ed when she passed me and I told her please dont laugh, told her the story of the driver and she said What would he know about hairdressers and not to worry your hair will grow and then gave me a hat to cover it. lol 
Luckily I have fast growing hair.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

adokhan said:


> Does anyone know of a good place for women's haircuts...English speaking is a must!! Preferable in Maadi... The last haircut I got was just awful...don't want to go through that again!!


Hi,

I'm sorry I can't be particularly helpful as I live in Sharm and don't know a lot of places in Maadi, but have you tried looking in the hotels?? Usually I find the beauty centres in hotels can do a reasonable job, I know there is a big Sofitel in Maadi, perhaps this has one? 

Good Luck


----------



## sarahrqe (Jul 1, 2009)

there is a woman named Jean who works in Maadi. A little expensive, but did a good cut and dye job. I don't have her number, but the CSA does. Stop by there and pick up Oasis magazine. They will have it. Cheers!


----------



## AmalReda (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi , i knew a good hairdresser in maadi which i always going there, he is professional and doing fashion hair cuts and talking good english


----------

